# Bwpz' Song-a-Day Thread



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to post a song a day that I enjoy, and people who have the same taste as I do can post ones for me to check out. Some I post can be new, and some may be a throwback 

No artist bashing or anything, this isn't a thread of music debate.

First song:







*J. Cole - Mr. Nice Watch ft. Jay-Z*

I don't like YouTube for most new songs, they're usually edited or the audio quality is horrible. You can just stream it on there


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

The song today is:







*Wale - Chain Music*

My friend showed me this song like a week ago. Great beat and Wale's pretty sick, I just hate Rick Ross >.>

_Bonus song:_

*Curren$y - Smoke Sum'n (Remix) ft. Lil' Wayne*

Great song by Spitta ft. his former boss. I'm gonna throw Curren$y bonuses randomly, because if not everyday I'd end up posting a Curren$y song until I've used em all xD


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So i assume this is going to be hip hop on music?


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> So i assume this is going to be hip hop on music?


Yeah, all I listen to is hip hop.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

Todays song:







*Pusha T - Don't Fuck With Me*

Great new freestyle by Pusha T over Drake's _Dreams Money Can Buy_. For those who don't know, Pusha T is half of Clipse out of VA, and was recently signed by Kanye West.

*Curren$y Bonus:*

[video=youtube;AAimh2oFZ2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAimh2oFZ2c[/video]

This video just dropped today


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

You know what it is today bro. International Player's Anthem, UGK Ft. Outkast.

[video=youtube;nLbSXc7Y7bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbSXc7Y7bk[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> You know what it is today bro. International Player's Anthem, UGK Ft. Outkast.
> 
> [video=youtube;nLbSXc7Y7bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbSXc7Y7bk[/video]


Definitely a good addition


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays song:







*Kanye West & Jay-Z - Who Gon' Stop Me*

I love the sample used in this, and it works so perfect together with the beat 

*Curren$y Bonus:

*






*Curren$y, Big Sean & Wiz Khalifa - Proceed*

Great song from the trio's upcoming mixtape. If you haven't listened to Curren$y or Big Sean, you're missin' out


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;c30JJLhG5XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c30JJLhG5XU[/video]

This song is amazing. The Coup- My Favorite Mutiny


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> [video=youtube;c30JJLhG5XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c30JJLhG5XU[/video]
> 
> This song is amazing. The Coup- My Favorite Mutiny


That's funky haha


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 29, 2011)

so far all these are nice...besides wiz i wont listen to a track if he's on it lol

[video=youtube;LuSSgNPv6v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSSgNPv6v8[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> so far all these are nice...besides wiz i wont listen to a track if he's on it lol
> 
> [video=youtube;LuSSgNPv6v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSSgNPv6v8[/video]


You know Curren$y was on No Limit with him?

Wiz is the sellout version of Curren$y, Curren$y made Wiz Khalifa. Without him, Wiz Khalifa wouldn't be known at all.

I like Wiz Khalifa, but he is getting a lil whack. That mixtape with Big Sean and Curren$y is going to be nice though


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> You know Curren$y was on No Limit with him?
> 
> Wiz is the sellout version of Curren$y, Curren$y made Wiz Khalifa. Without him, Wiz Khalifa wouldn't be known at all.
> 
> I like Wiz Khalifa, but he is getting a lil whack. That mixtape with Big Sean and Curren$y is going to be nice though


hell yea dude this is one of my fav songs with curren$y on it

[video=youtube;MfdwCueGhWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfdwCueGhWg&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> hell yea dude this is one of my fav songs with curren$y on it
> 
> [video=youtube;MfdwCueGhWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfdwCueGhWg&noredirect=1[/video]


Yeah man that's my shit


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 29, 2011)

another one for the fuck niggas

[video=youtube;hc7lDUPcAS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc7lDUPcAS4[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays song:

[video=youtube;R5yDFpUK558]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5yDFpUK558[/video]

Freddie Gibbs - How We Do ('93 Til Infinity Freestyle)

Speaks for itself, it's sick xD

_Curren$y Bonus:_







*Curren$y ft. Freddie Gibbs - Scottie Pippen*

Might as well throw Gibbs in with the Curren$y bonus, yet another sick song he's in


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 30, 2011)

haha i love all of gibbs tracks about women.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 1, 2011)

Todays song:







*Wale - Sun.Day.Breeze ft. Wiz Khalifa*

I haven't really fucked with Wale too much, but these two songs I've posted have been sick. In my book this is a throwback, I've had it for like 4 months.

_Curren$y Bonus:_







*Curren$y - Light Snacks*

Song dropped a couple of nights ago. I love it, really has that vintage feel


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 2, 2011)

Gonna keep it simple today.

Killa Kyleon - Bodies ft. Bun B

[video=vimeo;28968814]http://vimeo.com/28968814[/video]

I live his flow in this song, and you can't go wrong with Bun B xD



Killa said:


> Just like an infant, sittin' on inches,
> Mario Luigi, I keep me a princess


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 2, 2011)

I wanna put this as the Curren$y bonus for today:

[video=vimeo;14807002]http://www.vimeo.com/14807002[/video]

The only other song I really like from Killa Kyleon, this song's a certified banger


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;PHCAtLZBq4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHCAtLZBq4w[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 3, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> [video=youtube;PHCAtLZBq4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHCAtLZBq4w[/video]


That's my shittttttttt


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 3, 2011)

RIGHT that shit goesssss hard. i wonder what people think when they hear the chorus when im at a red light hahahaha


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 3, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> RIGHT that shit goesssss hard. i wonder what people think when they hear the chorus when im at a red light hahahaha


Haha, good point xD

Todays song:

*Neako - Flossin' ft. Juicy J*

[video=youtube;CuQoPJvCP8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuQoPJvCP8U[/video]

I've loved this song ever since it came out, and the video is nice too.

*Curren$y Bonus:*

[video=youtube;ih1TJt9Fc30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih1TJt9Fc30[/video]

Nice freestyle over Rick Ross' B.M.F. I swear Curren$y goes in xD


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;QlATDz7fnsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlATDz7fnsY[/video]

Wale: Center of Attention


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

Todays song:

*Freddie Gibbs - 4Sho ft. Push*

[video=youtube;A8q0i0SE2-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8q0i0SE2-c[/video]

Definitely one of my favorite Gibbs songs, once you get past the DJ-bombed intro. Whole mixtape was sick in my opinion.

_Wale Bonus:_







*Wale - Focused ft. Kid Cudi*

I'm fuckin' with Wale here lately, I can't wait for his CD to drop. Sucks Ross signed him, but Wale's too sick to ignore.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 17, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> [video=youtube;QlATDz7fnsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlATDz7fnsY[/video]
> 
> Wale: Center of Attention


That shit is bad  Thanks for posting that, I fucks with it


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 17, 2011)

Todays song:







*Kanye West & Jay-Z - Niggas In Paris (Remix) ft. T.I.*

Watch The Throne is hands down my favorite main stream CD put out this year, and I love hearing some of the songs on the radio. Now T.I. jumps in on one of my favorites and kills it.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 18, 2011)

ima put up some old school shit. ahhh before i knew both of them were bitches this song went hard as fuck

[video=youtube;ANhvKLTEivU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANhvKLTEivU[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;riifOyp4V6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riifOyp4V6Y[/video]

I love Three 6 Mafia


----------

